# Spade Questionnaire Completed: Type Me.



## DJeter (May 24, 2011)

Mathias G said:


> So, I'm an ISTJ now?


I think so.  (Sorry I jumped the gun on the N. I usually don't do that. My inferior Se bit me in the ass, so to speak: my being unobservant and not reading carefully enough.) You're also a cool, mature, smart guy. Look into Enneagram too. That's another set of personality concepts that should be interesting, if you like this Jungian stuff. I'm not great at discerning Enneagram types though. There's also a subforum dedicated solely to that, under the Enneagram Forums...


----------



## Mathias G (Apr 27, 2013)

Ah, well, that's disappointing. Thank you for your help.


----------



## DJeter (May 24, 2011)

Mathias G said:


> Ah, well, that's disappointing. Thank you for your help.


Don't be disappointed! ISTJs are awesome. And more importantly, this only describes your cognition. It doesn't say what you can or can't do with it. You've already shown yourself quite capable of using your functions healthily and productively.


----------



## HighClassSavage (Nov 29, 2012)

Mathias G said:


> So, I'm an ISTJ now?


I believe you are an ISTJ as well. Most of your responses appear to be governed by Si as opposed to Ni. Do not take offense but I also got the impression that you seem to have a bias for INTJ which appears to come through in your responses. 



Mathias G said:


> 1. Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it. Alright then. First off, I was very taken back at the vividness of the spider's colors, much more exotic than anything I regularly see. It's really quite a beautiful creature up close with it's spindly legs, fine hairs,. and what not. (Forgive me but I can't put links in threads yet. It's a picture of a "Colorful Jumping Spider".)





Mathias G said:


> It's quite okay, and I think you mean question number 1. It may be important to note that I had to go to my bookshelf to remember the names of those books. I would have never even remembered they were by Strobel if I didn't have them there. Alright, here it goes for the second time: Wow, that's an interesting photo. I first likened it to a metaphor of life and death in my mind, undoubtedly due to the color scheme. The fish are swimming around, blissfully unaware of anything around them. The hook in this picture symbolizes death and the inevitability that it will catch up to us because there is only so much room to swim in our wine glass. To find the photo, go to Spade's thread and look at the Flickr. It's the one of fish in a wine glass.


Now I do not believe I have the right to say that you did not perceive the photo as you had described in your second response, however, I'd like to note how rather different your first response is from the second one. In the first response, you focused on the sensory details of the photo from a seemingly subjective perception (Si). Where as in your second response, you make abstractions from the photo however still acknowledging the sensory details of the photo. Your second response would appear more Ni - Se like, in that order, but there's something 'off' about the response. Honestly it gives me the impression that you are attempting to masquerade as an INTJ by using metaphorical and figurative language to explain your perception of the photo. Your manner of describing the photos in both responses are inconsistent with each other however.

Whether or not the above was your intention, I do not know, however I simply wanted to provide you with my impression which partially influences why I believe you to be an ISTJ and not an INTJ.


----------



## Mathias G (Apr 27, 2013)

Well, I'm sure they're awesome but they, or we I should say, aren't nearly as intellectually attractive as INTJs are. Alas, it doesn't really matter.


----------



## DJeter (May 24, 2011)

Mathias G said:


> Well, I'm sure they're awesome but they, or we I should say, aren't nearly as intellectually attractive as INTJs are. Alas, it doesn't really matter.


Remember, our impressions of your answers may be wrong. Learn the theory of the functions, and you'll come to appreciate all types as they are, including your own, whatever it is.


----------



## Mathias G (Apr 27, 2013)

I noticed this when I was spell-checking my responses. I think I might have unintentionally picked a picture with less sensory detail to have no choice but to delve into metaphor. Or it might have just been the nature of the two photos- they are distinctly different after all- that caused my different response, but I'd tend to think you are right and I half thought of not even doing a second "photo-perception" for fear this would happen. Yes, I do have a bias towards INTJ which I believe I mentioned in a previous post because they are my ideal, my vision of what I would rather be. I had this bias even before I knew about MBTI theory, but MBTI gave my ideal a tangible construct.


----------



## DJeter (May 24, 2011)

Mathias G said:


> I noticed this when I was spell-checking my responses. I think I might have unintentionally picked a picture with less sensory detail to have no choice but to delve into metaphor. Or it might have just been the nature of the two photos- they are distinctly different after all- that caused my different response, but I'd tend to think you are right and I half thought of not even doing a second "photo-perception" for fear this would happen. Yes, I do have a bias towards INTJ which I believe I mentioned in a previous post because they are my ideal, my vision of what I would rather be. I had this bias even before I knew about MBTI theory, but MBTI gave my ideal a tangible construct.


No worries. The fact that I mistook you for an Ni dom at first should tell you how you come across. And really, being an INJ is not all it's cracked up to be.


----------



## Mathias G (Apr 27, 2013)

Could you give me examples of my Ni dominant statements? Or is my entire post full of pseudo-Ni masquerading?


----------



## DJeter (May 24, 2011)

Mathias G said:


> Could you give me examples of my Ni dominant statements? Or is my entire post full of pseudo-Ni masquerading?


If you look at my first post, you'll see where I got indications of Ni. It was really just Pi (introverted perception) that I was seeing. There's a depth to your answers and the fact that you described yourself as hard to describe. That seemed very Ni to me, because Ni is hard to describe. But, I would say that your descriptions are all true. I don't think you were masquerading as an INJ as much as revealing the complexity of being an ISJ...


----------



## HighClassSavage (Nov 29, 2012)

Mathias G said:


> Could you give me examples of my Ni dominant statements? Or is my entire post full of pseudo-Ni masquerading?


I don't think masquerading was the proper word to use but rather projection as a result of your bias. Something I was terribly guilty of when I first started studying the MBTI, believing myself to be an INTJ as well. There's still the possibility that our impressions of you are wrong however so I'd encourage you to study the cognitive functions anyhow.


----------



## Mathias G (Apr 27, 2013)

Yes, projection would definitely be a better description. I intend to look into MBTI further during the summertime when I have more time and less things to juggle. Are there any books you'd recommend or is this site sufficient for understanding? Also, what is the effect of age on these archetypes? Does age simply mature the pre-existing cognitive functions or can they develop into something entirely new with time? I'm not hoping for an INTJ metamorphosis or anything, just curious.


----------



## DJeter (May 24, 2011)

Mathias G said:


> Yes, projection would definitely be a better description. I intend to look into MBTI further during the summertime when I have more time and less things to juggle. Are there any books you'd recommend or is this site sufficient for understanding? Also, what is the effect of age on these archetypes? Does age simply mature the pre-existing cognitive functions or can they develop into something entirely new with time? I'm not hoping for an INTJ metamorphosis or anything, just curious.


You're born with a type and that's that. The functions take a while to develop. Generally, you first develop your dominant function, then aux, then tert, then inferior. People like Lenore Thomson's book Personality Type. Jung's Personality Types' chapter 10 is a must.

Also, Was That Really Me?: How Everyday Stress Brings Out Our Hidden Personality by Naomi Quenk


----------



## HighClassSavage (Nov 29, 2012)

Mathias G said:


> Yes, projection would definitely be a better description. I intend to look into MBTI further during the summertime when I have more time and less things to juggle. Are there any books you'd recommend or is this site sufficient for understanding? Also, what is the effect of age on these archetypes? Does age simply mature the pre-existing cognitive functions or can they develop into something entirely new with time? I'm not hoping for an INTJ metamorphosis or anything, just curious.


Here's a link to Chapter X of Jung's Psychological Types: Psychological Types - Wikisocion

Reading that will pretty much give you the basis of which the MBTI was founded on.


----------



## Mathias G (Apr 27, 2013)

Oh dear, more things for me to procrastinate with. I've been sitting here for 5 hours and have read 9 out of 60 pages of my book to review for a very important test. I have a serious problem. Well, thanks to both of you very much. It's been quite an interesting experience.


----------



## sher253 (Apr 24, 2013)

Nothing much to add, except to add a vote for ISTJ too. The cognitive functions are more than a type or behavior. They're a reflection of how we think (cognate). Don't think that one type's inferior to another. Each type can be fantastic (or not). It's all down to the individual.


----------



## Mathias G (Apr 27, 2013)

.


----------

